# Routerpasswort nicht zuruecksetzbar?



## multimolti (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe eben ein altes *Gigaset SX541 WLAN dsl* aus dem Schrank gekramt und wollte dieses  als WLAN-Router einsetzen. Das alte Passwort habe ich natuerlich vergessen, daher habe ich den Master Reset (durch den Knopf auf der Rueckseite) gemacht, seit dem hostet er auch fleissig wieder das Standardnetzwerk "ConnectionPoint" wie im Manual ("The factory set SSID of this router is ConnectionPoint") und hat auch wieder die IP 192.168.2.1 ("The standard settings for this router are: IP address: 192.168.2.1"), also hat der Reset geklappt (ich hatte die SSID und die IP frueher  geaendert).

Leider nimmt das Webinterface das Standardpasswort, laut Manual "admin" (natuerlich ohne ") nicht an.

Manual: http://www.pogadajmy.com.pl/dane/siemens/sx541/quick.pdf

Was kann ich da tun?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

könnte sein, dass du dich nur mit dem Internet Explorer an der Admin Oberfläche anmelden kannst, so wie bei meiner s..... EasyBox  Sobald ich einen Login mit dem Firefox probiere, meint er immer dass das Passwort falsch sei.

Gruß
BK


----------

